# need recommendation for HD20 installation



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good evening all ,

I will be purchasing an Optoma HD20 this weekend and need help tying to figure out how to install it 

My room is 13 X 10.6 ceiling is 7.7 feet high. I am planning or would like to install a 100 inch diagonal screen. 

REading the online manual i notice that this projector have an offset of .65 feet which means 7.8 inches from top of screen for me at a throw distance of 11 feet 

Thefore is there a way to flush mount this projector to the ceiling so i do not need to get my screen too low ? Or will i be in the obligation to reduce my screen size? 

Thank you 


Alain


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

apilon said:


> Good evening all ,
> 
> I will be purchasing an Optoma HD20 this weekend and need help tying to figure out how to install it
> 
> ...


That's a really short ceiling. How far are you sitting away from the screen?

I'm gonna suggest you get a projector with Lens Shift in this situation. The Epson 8100 is the cheapest one, but you can shift the screen around to make this setup work. You could even rear shelf mount it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What is the problem? If you mount the pj 4 inches below the ceiling, the top of the screen would be ~12 inches from the ceiling. And the bottom of your screen would be ~2.5 feet from the floor. I don't see a problem. :huh: The bottom of my 100" screen is only 2' from the floor.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

mechman said:


> What is the problem? If you mount the pj 4 inches below the ceiling, the top of the screen would be ~12 inches from the ceiling. And the bottom of your screen would be ~2.5 feet from the floor. I don't see a problem. :huh: The bottom of my 100" screen is only 2' from the floor.


Hi ,

Redoing the calculation ,

i figure out that the bottom should be around 28 inches..............i was calculating using the full height of my screen including the frame .......before realizing that i should use the image area and then relize that it should work 

Can i ask you how you achieve mounting your PJ 4 inches from the ceiling?


Alain


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

lsiberian said:


> That's a really short ceiling. How far are you sitting away from the screen?
> 
> I'm gonna suggest you get a projector with Lens Shift in this situation. The Epson 8100 is the cheapest one, but you can shift the screen around to make this setup work. You could even rear shelf mount it.


I was thining about it but wife said that budget wise it was not an option


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

apilon said:


> Hi ,
> Can i ask you how you achieve mounting your PJ 4 inches from the ceiling?


Just search for a pj mount with the appropriate drop your looking for. There are a lot of various sizes available. This one can be adjusted to be flush mounted. I'm sure there are others if you look. :T


----------

